# Tog soap molds



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone have experience with these. Reviews seem good except for the long wait to get them. I'm concerned about the liner not being sturdy enough. Any info. is appreciated.
Thanks,
Tiffany


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I never heard of them so I googled and checked them out. the only concern I had was the silicont type liner. I have silicon lined molds and they are much more expensive. I have no idea what silicon type is. PLus the website said you are paying for the wooden mold and the liner is free.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Never heard of them either. If you get one to try be sure and give us a review.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I've looked at the togg molds before. I've really been interested in the togg cutter. It is similar in it's cutting ability to the tank, but it is made of wood.

Sheryl


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh Sheryl,

I will have to go back and check that out. I didn't see it when I was looking at the mold. Does TOG stand for The Old Goat???


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, in the other thread about cutters that's sort of what I was thinking of trying to make, a cutter with a wire strung across. I think we could make those.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I can't think of the man's name that makes those Paul? Can't remember, but he raises toggenbergs, so that's what he calles his molds, and cutters. His cutter is about half the price of the tank, real similar in design, but a wood frame instead of the metal one like the tank.

I've been trying to figure out some way to make a simple version that I could get buy with until I could afford something else. I keep forgetting to call the local music store to see if they sell the guitar tuning keys, that tighten the guitar strings. :/

Sheryl


----------

